# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Optiker in Bangkok

## erklaerbaer

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Erwerb eines "Nasenfahrrades" in TH gemacht? Laut Google gibt es auch jede Menge Optiker in Grung Thep, eventuell kann mir jemand was empfehlen. 

Ist es von der Lieferzeit her möglich sowas in drei Wochen Urlaub abzuwickeln? (Wenn man von deutschen Maßstäben ausgeht, wohl eher nicht.) Wo liegt ungefähr der Preis für ne ordentliche Brille mit Gleitsichtgläsern (beschichtet versteht sich)?

----------


## Dieter

Lieferzeit gibts nicht. Normalerweise werden die Glaeser am gleichen Tag gefertigt oder spaetestens bis zum naechsten Tag.

Eine der bekannstesten Ketten ist "Charoen Optikal" mit mehreren dutzend Filialen in Bangkok und praktisch in jedem Ort in Thailand.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich kaufe nur Kontaktlinsen in Bangkok, Tages- und Monatslinsen.
Sind etwas günstiger als bei uns in Deutschland.

Mit Nasenfahrrädern habe ich keine Erfahrung.

----------

Bei Nasenfahrrädern gaaanz wichtig: Achtet auf den richtigen Reifendruck.

René

----------


## erklaerbaer

> Lieferzeit gibts nicht. Normalerweise werden die Glaeser am gleichen Tag gefertigt oder spaetestens bis zum naechsten Tag.
> 
> Eine der bekannstesten Ketten ist "Charoen Optikal" mit mehreren dutzend Filialen in Bangkok und praktisch in jedem Ort in Thailand.


Hab noch bei Thaivisa einen alten Thread von 2004 rausgegoogelt, in dem kommt Charoen Optical nicht so gut weg (Farang-Abzocke), aber ich schätze mal das hängt von der Filiale und einem selbst ab.

So wie's scheint kann man gute 50% bei ner Brille sparen, das könnte also je nach dem schon lohnen. Jetzt heißt es abwägen: Warten bis zur nächsten Fahrt nach TH und mit dem ollen Spekuliereisen noch zurechtkommen oder nicht.

----------


## erklaerbaer

> Bei Nasenfahrrädern gaaanz wichtig: Achtet auf den richtigen Reifendruck.
> 
> René


Tehehe, heute am 01.04. wohl 'nen Clown gefrühstückt, gelle?   ::

----------


## big_cloud

Hab fuern Sohn mal so eine phototrope Brille in Sehstaerke, da bauen lassen, Brillengestell Made in Japan, nahezu unkaputtbar fuer schlappe 80 €uronen
So wie es aussieht muss der Lodda sich jetzt auch ne Brille bauen lassen, meine Arme werden zu kurz

----------


## Dieter

> Hab noch bei Thaivisa einen alten Thread von 2004 rausgegoogelt, in dem kommt Charoen Optical nicht so gut weg (Farang-Abzocke), aber ich schätze mal das hängt von der Filiale und einem selbst ab.
> 
> So wie's scheint kann man gute 50% bei ner Brille sparen, das könnte also je nach dem schon lohnen. Jetzt heißt es abwägen: Warten bis zur nächsten Fahrt nach TH und mit dem ollen Spekuliereisen noch zurechtkommen oder nicht.


Haengt vor allem von Dir und an zweiter Stelle von der Filiale ab. Meine Freundin (Thai) war mal bei Charoen in der Kao San Road ne neue Brille kaufen. War in 2 Stunden alles fertig und Spottbillig.

Mit 50% Ersparnis kommste nicht hin, ich schaetze hier zahlste keine 25% von deutschen Preisen.

----------


## erklaerbaer

> Mit 50% Ersparnis kommste nicht hin, ich schaetze hier zahlste keine 25% von deutschen Preisen.


In dem vom mir zitierten Thread posteten Farangs ihre Erfahrungen. Also nach Adam Riese:

25% vom deutschen Preis +
25% vom deutschen Preis (entspricht dem Farangaufschlag von 100%) =
50%

Klingt plausibel.   ::

----------

Seit vielen Jahren sehr gute Erfahrung mit LEK Optical
Ploenchit Road Tel 0225 0514 gemacht. 

Ein sehr netter Chinese mit einer riesigen Auswahl an Markenbrillenrahmen. Benutz HOYA Gläser.

Die letzte Brille meiner Frau hätte hier in München um die 680 € gekostet. Bei Khun Lek haben wir knapp 105 € bezahlt.  ::

----------

